# McCormick Tractors



## GPhillips

Anybody on here run a McCormick tractor? I am looking at a MC115 with MFWD, just wondering if anyone has had any experience with them.

Thank


----------



## Tim/South

McCormicks are new to me. I have never really paid much attention to them until this year. I only know 2 guys running them and both like their tractors.
They seem well made and are very modern.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus

A friend of mine has a MTX165, and from what I can tell it looks like the old Magnum, just rebranded. McCormick is somehow tied in with Landini, they even share a website. As for the MC series, I've never been close to one.

McCormick - Argo Tractors S.p.A. - Landini, McCormick, agricultural equipments, tractors, agriculture, original spare parts


----------



## downtownjr

The McCormick story....

McCormicks were the old Case IH model model C, CX, MXC and MX Maxxum tractors. The company was formed in 2000 when Case IH divested assets in order to gain European Union regulatory approval to merge with New Holland Ag.

All McCormick tractor production moved to Fabbrico, Italy from Doncaseter England in 2006, where they had built tractors for Case IH and International before the 2000 split to satisfy the EU regulators. The Fabbrico site previously was the main Landini factory, but now manufactures equipment for several brands in the ARGO agriculture group.

I have used one, a CX-75 at a friends place, it is their loader tractor at the stables. It was a solid, easy to use tractor and worked well. They have never had any problems and have had it three years or so. It was purchased new and had about 2900 hours, the last time I drove it...and I think some of the kids at the stable are pretty hard on it and it has held up. Another stable I help out bought a Kioti and sold it within a year because it did not hold up. They have purchased a New Holland, but I have not used it yet. They like the KN just fine. Other than that I cannot compare other than my old stuff. I think the McCormicks are a fine tractor.


----------



## jeff outwest

I owned a CX105 for 5 years. I actually liked the tractor alot. I would buy another one in heart beat.


----------



## mlappin

I have a friend that has one and uses it on a grazing dairy, runs a fifteen foot bush hog with it sometimes to clip his pastures. Says it's a real fuel hog compared to the Duetz they used to run the bush hog with.


----------



## haystax

We have a MTX135 that has around 3200 hrs on it. It is basically the same tractor as a Case MX135 but with a few different components - mainly an Iveco engine and different hydraulic remotes and some other small differences.

It has been a decent tractor, I wish it was a Case with the 5.9 Cummins but we were one year too late and had to settle for the McCormick instead. It is ten times the CNH tractors that replaced the MX series. We use it year round for haying and pulling a Kirby big bale feeder. The fuel filter and delivery system was junk, replaced the whole works with a CNH setup identical to my 1095 bale wagon. We also had bad luck with the "emmisionized" Bosch injector pump and had to basically replace it. I run Redline fuel additive at all times since that expensive lesson. The Iveco is a decent engine and gets better economy than the 5.9s in our 5240 tractors.

We have also leased a MTX185 for pulling a 3x4 baler. It had two power shift boxes for a total of 32 forward speeds but the gaps are still too large for my liking. Build quality is really not as good as Case or Deere but okay. I'm not a big fan of the newer cab style that does away with the "B" pillar. We turned back a leased Case Puma mainly for the same reason.

They aren't a cutting edge technology company but the older units like ours are pretty solid. Can't comment on the newer offerings.


----------



## hillrunner

I own a 2005 MTX120. Last year was my first year with it. I use it for a little loader work and I ran it in cornstalks doing custom round baling in the fall. I like the tractor and don't have any big complaints about it. 
I did prefer the cummins I had in my 5140 to the Iveco this tractor has. It just seemed to have a little more snap to it when I hit the throttle. I am having the pump turned up to hopefully give it a more similar feel. I have also heard a few horror stories about these gelling up, I make sure the fuel is properly treated but we have not had enough cold yet this winter to really test it.


----------

